# Hair ideas please



## happy1234 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello,

Im looking to completely change my hair including colour and am looking for some advice to see what I should get done.
I have had the same hair for ages now.

Any help appeciated.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi hon, I think side bangs and a more layered look would definitely suit you, and add a thickness and volume to your hair.
The first style I thought of immediately when I looked at your pic was something along the lines of this - but perhaps longer and with layers not only at the bottom, but around your face and at the back too:







What you think?


----------



## RoseyPosey (Nov 3, 2008)

i agree completely!


----------



## happy1234 (Nov 3, 2008)

I really wanted to go darker with some red in - what do you think? Its just Im fed up with being blonde and getting roots.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 4, 2008)

what about...
a color like this:




Idk if I would go too red with your hair, I think though that a darker brown would look good.
thats a pretty color especially for fall/winter
I think the haircut florabundance posted would look great on you! 

Or what about a style like this?




I think that cut would be great, though idk if you want to go that dark.


Oooh just though of this one, these bangs would look really good on you!!




Obviously not the color, but that style of bang would look great


----------



## xXmakeupaddictX (Nov 4, 2008)

I think an angled bob with side bangs would look really good on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






































Maybe with a darker color:












I really like this one:


----------



## happy1234 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies girls - keep them coming.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like the cuts especially the bobs. I quite fancy going darker - im really dark naturally and that is still on the underneath of my hair. As for the red I didnt want it to red just a hint of red throught the dark brown. I quite like the A-line concave bobs too.


----------



## MUALindsay (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the Nicole Richie style, I think you would look great with band since you have a high forehead.
I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking of going dark... though I'm thinking Chocolate Brown!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree with the sideswept bangs! And get it cut somewhere between under the ear and the shoulder, you'll look gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Show us a picture once you've cut it!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah, def. get the bangs/layers. IMO, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 strawberry blonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



like this:








HTH!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 7, 2008)

I think Hayden Panettiere's cut will look great on you.


----------



## happy1234 (Nov 8, 2008)

Heres a link to some pics I posted before that I made on the Taaz makeover programme - just so you can see me with different hair colours.

http://specktra.net/f176/makeover-pics-112879/

Which colour do you prefer?


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 8, 2008)

I LOVE the long dark one with bangs...the first pic, where the color has an eggplant hue to it..I just think it makes your eyes POP!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 9, 2008)

ooh I agree with the above. The dark w/ bangs looks really good!


----------



## happy1234 (Nov 13, 2008)

Well just wanted to let you know im getting my hair done dark tommorow. Fingers crossed it looks ok. Feel quite nervous now but really want a change.

Getting it cut at salon on Monday.


----------

